# FK1000P is okay on Diamond Cut Alloys isn't it?



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Just checking before i make a boo-boo 

Nissan Tekna Diamond Cut Alloys ... like this : http://www.leafers.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Nissan_LEAF_Tekna_Alloys.jpg

I was planning on:

VP Bilberry 10:1 to wash them off
Quick spritz of Trix 
Then two coats of FK1000P

Can anyone spot the flaw in my cunning plan :newbie:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use it on mine with no issues.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Shouldn't make a massive difference but I'd wash after TRIX (sure you were going to do that anyway) and then a wipe with IPA or something similar to have as clean a surface as possible for the FK.

Just sealed one of my winter wheels with it and having a bit of a fun test against 3 other products. It does give a nice finish but can't speak on durability as first time I've used it on wheels.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Ah yes, rinse off after Trix  

Sounds like it shouldn't destroy the wheels then, no screams of horror yet


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use it on them with no issues


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the only thing i would add is when sealed wash with normal shampoo


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry to jack the thread but is FK100P ok to use on matte black wheels like the ones pictured?

I should have probably asked beforehand.....

Everything seems ok though, nice beading on the matte finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Supermario said:


> Sorry to jack the thread but is FK100P ok to use on matte black wheels like the ones pictured?
> 
> I should have probably asked beforehand.....
> 
> Everything seems ok though, nice beading on the matte finish


no not on matte paint it will leave a right mess. you need a matte sealant


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> no not on matte paint it will leave a right mess. you need a matte sealant


What type of mess do you mean?

Any particular matte sealants you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Supermario said:


> Sorry to jack the thread but is FK100P ok to use on matte black wheels like the ones pictured?
> 
> I should have probably asked beforehand.....
> 
> Everything seems ok though, nice beading on the matte finish


Well ive used it on the exact wheels that you have pictured and it looks good and protects very well so no idea what mess I've caused ....


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Well ive used it on the exact wheels that you have pictured and it looks good and protects very well so no idea what mess I've caused ....


Same no problems so far. Done around 900 miles since applying and still beading strong and the matte effect is still as strong as ever


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sealing diamond cut wheels is no different than sealing any other wheel, it's still clear coat that the wax/sealant is bonding too. 
Gonz.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

applied fk1000p on the first day of having our CC. Did it's job well and made them very easy to clean.
Didn't do a thing on my wheels as they are polished.

Will be applying some more when we get warmer weather


----------

